# Limiter caps



## beerbelly (Jun 19, 2013)

I just scored a barely used mantis tiller for $65. Guy replaced the carb (I got the old one too) and said it only ran for 1/2 hr and couldnt get it running again. I looked when I got it home, and the fuel lines were disintegrated in the tank. Ethanol screws us once again! :bang: New lines & filter, a few adjustments on the carb, and it runs like a top. Anyway, the limiter caps are missing. Is it true that without the caps, the h/l screws have a tendency to vibrate loose and out of tune. Will I have to constantly re-tune. I am used to the screws with the springs that hold tight. Thanks for the advise. Great little tiller by the way, especially for cultivating between rows.


----------



## beerbelly (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone???.......Bueller....Bueller......


----------



## ancy (Jun 19, 2013)

I have one too and just muffler mod it and removed the caps but have no time on it yet. Thought about just putting them back on centered up.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 20, 2013)

I have the hedger. It is a darn nice tool. I only run canned fuel in my low use tools these days. Home Depot sells Tru Fuel under $6.00 per can.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 20, 2013)

If you're concerned about the screws moving,
(I like the old style with springs and "O" rings)
make a scratch or some mark on them and keep an eye on things.

I've seen some clamps for the carb screws on sites dealing with remote control motors.
Google for something like "Carburetor Needle Clamp Kit" and see if you can get a look
at them.

I don't know about getting a match up for your specific carb,
...guess that'd be an email session with the vendor to find out.

You also might have to change out to longer needles/screws to use them
But between that and the clamp prices, (and aggravation)
You'd likely be at the cost of just getting a proper carburetor and be done with it.


----------

